# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Μηχανή  φραπέ v2

## GR_KYROS

Η δεύτερη προσπάθεια για μια ποιο Compact  κατασκευή
Αυτόνομοι επιμέρους μηχανισμοί ελεγχόμενοι από σειριακά χρονικά
Σε εξέλιξη  έλεγχος με Arduino   

Στην υγειά σας , και καλό καλοκαίρι
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmT...ature=youtu.be
Περισσότερα εδώ

----------

aktis (21-06-17), 

angel_grig (20-06-17), 

Κυριακίδης (19-06-17), 

Lord Vek (20-06-17), 

thanasis 1 (20-06-17), 

xlife (20-06-17)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συγχαρητήρια , μου το χαλάς που τα παγάκια δεν τα παράγει η ίδια μηχανή  :Lol: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSD6_B-EV9I

----------


## GR_KYROS

Στην επόμενη βερσιόν θα τα κάνει όλα , παγάκια, καλαμάκι , και κρουασάν  απευθείας στο κρεβάτι σου :Smile:

----------


## selectronic

Άρα τώρα έχουμε δύο Έλληνες που κατασκευάζουν μηχανήματα παραγωγής φραπέ, εσένα και τον Μαγιάννη!

----------


## GR_KYROS

είναι λίγο μεγάλη η μηχανή του Μαγιάννη για την κουζίνα μου  :Smile:

----------


## elektronio

Δεν φαίνεται από το Video (αν υπάρχει ήδη) αλλά καλά θα ήταν να προβλέψεις για επιλογές ζάχαρης και γάλακτος για να μην είναι μόνο για ατομική χρήση.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Κατάλαβα σκέτο, πίκρα τον πίνεις Μάρκο :Smile: 
Ναι έχει ρύθμιση για ελάχιστη ζάχαρη, για χωρείς γάλα θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω ένα διακόπτη, αλλά όλα αυτά θα τα διαχειριστή καλύτερα ο arduino προσεχώς

----------


## elektronio

> Κατάλαβα σκέτο, πίκρα τον πίνεις Μάρκο
> Ναι έχει ρύθμιση για ελάχιστη ζάχαρη, για χωρείς γάλα θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω ένα διακόπτη, αλλά όλα αυτά θα τα διαχειριστή καλύτερα ο arduino προσεχώς



Διάνα έπεσες!!!!!

Νομίζω το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι (επιλογές) είναι το εύκολο. Το μηχανικό μέρος είναι το δύσκολο να ρυθμίζεις τις κατάλληλες μερίδες.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι τα μηχανικά κομμάτια  είναι θέμα, δεν υπάρχουν και στο εμπόριο, οι εντολές είναι βάση χρόνου τουλάχιστον στις μερίδες
Γενικά έχει ενδιαφέρον μια τέτοια κατασκευή γιατί συνδυάζει πολλούς τομείς

Και γενικά ένας παγωμένος φραπές σου ανεβάζει την διάθεση, ώστε να μη ξυπνήσεις κάπως το πρωί και χαρακτηρίσεις μια ολοκληρωμένη προσπάθεια κατασκευής ως  πρόχειρη
Πρόχειρη είναι αυτή ας πούμε
http://www.pocobor.com/blog/wp-conte...Post_Pic_3.JPG

----------


## xlife

Μαζί με του Ζωγράφου θεωρούνται μηχανές παραγωγής ενέργειας. Μόνο που η δική σου είναι παραγωγή πρωινής ενέργειας το  πρωί και παραγωγή απογευματινής χαλάρωσης το απόγευμα, ενω στη θεσσαλονίκη μάλλον παράγει πρωί-μεσημέρι- βράδυ χαλάρωση.

Μπράβο σ όλα τα παιδιά πάντως που κατασκευάζουν οτιδήποτε και δείχνουν οτι δεν έχουμε σκουριάσει σαν λαός. Ιδιαίτερο μπράβο στο Βαγγέλη (GR_KYROS) που συχνά πυκνά καταπιάνεται με ενδιαφέρουσες κατασκευές.

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μια φραπεδιά θα ήταν ότι πρέπει  για να ανοίξει το μάτι μας αυτήν την στιγμή. Πολύ καλή κατασκευή συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα Βαγγέλη.
Μα για έναν καλό φραπέ η σειρά των υλικών είναι : Πρώτα zάχαρη  για να την χτυπήσει το μίξερ ισχύει μόνο για φραπέ μετά καφέ λίγο νερό μετά μίξερ 10sec ,προσθέτουμε γάλα και μετά παγάκια και καλαμάκι. Επειδή είμαι λίγο εκλεκτικός στον καλό καφέ για αυτό και η σειρά των υλικών χωρίς παρεξήγηση έτσι Βαγγέλη. Άντε πάω για φραπέ τώρα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους σας.

----------


## aktis

Ωραίο Βαγγέλη .
Μπορείς για τις επιλογές ζαχαρη γάλα κλπ να εχεις ενα μπουτον { ακόμα και το σταρτ ) που πριν ξεκινησει η παρασκευή 
καθε φορα που το πατάς να πηγαίνει στην επόμενη επιλογή . Ακόμα και τα led που δείχνουν την εξέλιξη , στην αρχική φάση 
να δείχνουν πχ με αριστερά ταμπελάκια τις παραπάνω επιλογες  Μετά με σύντομότερο ή μακρύτερο πάτημα του ίδιου κουμπιού μπορει να 
αρχίζει η παρασκευή , και τα led να δείχνουν με τα δεξιά ταμπελάκια !

----------


## elektronio

> Ναι τα μηχανικά κομμάτια  είναι θέμα, δεν υπάρχουν και στο εμπόριο, οι εντολές είναι βάση χρόνου τουλάχιστον στις μερίδες



Η ποσότητα (δόση) εκτός από το χρόνο εξαρτάται και από την ροή η οποία εξαρτάται από την πίεση, δηλαδή ανάλογα με την ποσότητα υλικού που απομένει στο δοχείο η ροή είναι διαφορετική.

Αν θες να το πας ένα βήμα παραπέρα θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσεις δοσομετρητές. Θα πρέπει να πέφτει μια μικρή ποσότητα π.χ. ισοδύναμη με ένα κουταλάκι σε κάποιο χώρο (ο χώρος που θα προβλέψεις καθορίζει την ποσότητα), και με κάποια κίνηση, πιθανόν με κάποιο μικρό servo από μοντελάκια, ταυτόχρονα κλείνει η ροή από το δοχείο και ελευθερώνεται η ποσότητα από το χώρο (δοσομετρητή). Έτσι απλουστεύεται και ο έλεγχος αφού μπορείς να ελέγχεις πόσα κουταλάκια ζάχαρη και καφέ αντίστοιχα θέλεις και να παράγεις ότι ποικιλία από καφέδες θέλεις.  



Το σκίτσο είναι ένα παράδειγμα αυτού που περιγράφω παραπάνω. Το Δ είναι η δόση. Πέφτει η ποσότητα στο χώρο Δ και το γκρι κομμάτι σέρνεται αριστερά κλείνει η έξοδος από το δοχείο και η ποσότητα πέφτει από κάτω.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις / συμβουλές
Αν και ο φραπές δεν θέλει μεγάλη χημεία
Θα προχωρήσω σε έλεγχο με Arduino όπου ο κάθε ένας θα έχει το προσωπικό του προφίλ με τις ιδιαιτερότητες του

Μάρκο με τους δοσομετρητές έχω παιδευτεί πολύ, τελικά κατέληξα στην πεπατημένη, προώθηση υλικού με ελικοειδές άξονα βάσει χρόνου.

Εδώ η πρώτη μου κατασκευή dispenser όπου εγκλώβιζα μια συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ISac3iZtk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqqVlmMRIsA
αλλά είχε τα προβλήματα του αφού το υλικό και ιδιαίτερα η ζάχαρη το φρενάριζε
ήθελε μεταλλική κατασκευή

----------

